# Costco products?



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I shop at BJ's which is just like costco. I always check where the treats are from and more often than not they are from China. I look for my food too. If its from China I will not buy!!!!! I don't trust anything from that country!!!


----------



## Reese9 (Jan 11, 2012)

murphy1 said:


> I shop at BJ's which is just like costco. I always check where the treats are from and more often than not they are from China. I look for my food too. If its from China I will not buy!!!!! I don't trust anything from that country!!!


Nor do I, I plan on taking the treats I bought from Kingdom Pets that are made in China back next time I go.


----------



## Reese9 (Jan 11, 2012)

Okay bumping up. My main question now is, if you get dog treats at costco, which ones would you recommend and why?


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I once bought a bag of freeze dried liver made in the USA. That is the only thing I would buy from Costco for Molly. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Reese9 (Jan 11, 2012)

Vhuynh2 said:


> I once bought a bag of freeze dried liver made in the USA. That is the only thing I would buy from Costco for Molly.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Do you remember what brand or what they were called? I would love to try them out!


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Just because they are made in the USA doesn't mean the meat came from here. I wouldn't risk it without a lot of research.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I've never purchased dog items at Costco except dog beds. If you're aiming for bullysticks, Best Bully Sticks is having a 35% off sale which makes the prices very reasonable. I think sometimes you get better quality treats at better prices at regular pet stores then at Costco. I buy the Old Mother Hubbard treats and they're much better quality and you get a huge bag. I think you should comparison shop!


----------

